# Easiest Way To Make Your Guarantee..



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Easiest way to earn your guarantee..is to create 5 new accounts..

1. Either buy a throw away Sim from Home Depot..or best buy.. (note:the walmart phones don't work..)
2. If you have a credit card..call in and ask customer service to give you 5 virtual account numbers..
3. Use the virtual account numbers to register for the new uber accounts..(note: prepaid credit cards don't work..anymore)
4. Use the throw away numbers on the accounts..
5..Use the $20 free ride... (don't use your driver promo code).
.......

The rest should be self explanatory.. Uber on!!


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

As far as I know only Bank of America has a credit card offering the virtual numbers feature.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok, there is your 100$ right there. Minus the cost of sim cards, also assuming you have to have some minimum balance to be able to receive and let alone send messages from the phone (to confirm it). That's what, 70-80$? 

All that hassle for 70-80$ No, thank you.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Easiest way to earn your guarantee..is to create 5 new accounts..
> 
> 1. Either buy a throw away Sim from Home Depot..or best buy.. (note:the walmart phones don't work..)
> 2. If you have a credit card..call in and ask customer service to give you 5 virtual account numbers..
> ...


So nice! You could walk your dog around the neighborhood while on a "ride."


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> As far as I know only Bank of America has a credit card offering the virtual numbers feature.


Citibank offers it too..and chase ..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> So nice! You could walk your dog around the neighborhood while on a "ride."


Exactly..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

biozon said:


> Ok, there is your 100$ right there. Minus the cost of sim cards, also assuming you have to have some minimum balance to be able to receive and let alone send messages from the phone (to confirm it). That's what, 70-80$?
> 
> All that hassle for 70-80$ No, thank you.


$80 for 5-10 min of work..


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Raquel said:


> $80 for 5-10 min of work..


 5-10 min of work? Hardly! More like at least 2-3 hours.

Firstly, you need to get to the place where you would buy the simcards and take care of their balance. Secondly, you will need time for plugging in each sim in to your phone which requires turning it off and on again. Then you'll spend time for requesting a ride for each of the cases, then accepting a ride on another phone, starting the ride and waiting (and you would have to wait quite long for completing a 20$ ride if you just walk around the block with your dog for each of a 20$ ride). You can drive, of course, but that is time, too (and expense for your car).

Not to mention that you both as a driver and a rider never know exactly at what rate is the meter at any given moment, so you'll never know exactly where your 20$ ride is up, just approximating the amount, which means you'll either have to finish earlier just to be on the safe side (which will give you even less profit) to not pay out of your own pocket into Uber 20% share, or to take a risk of paying out of your virtual credit card.

Again, that's too much hassle just for the 80$.

I mean I would understand if one would do it to raise the rating by giving 5* to yourself 5 times (or, possibly more). But just for the money - IMHO not worth it.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Citibank offers it too..and chase ..


Does they offer it for debit card?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

biozon said:


> 5-10 min of work? Hardly! More like at least 2-3 hours.
> 
> Firstly, you need to get to the place where you would buy the simcards and take care of their balance. Secondly, you will need time for plugging in each sim in to your phone which requires turning it off and on again. Then you'll spend time for requesting a ride for each of the cases, then accepting a ride on another phone, starting the ride and waiting (and you would have to wait quite long for completing a 20$ ride if you just walk around the block with your dog for each of a 20$ ride). You can drive, of course, but that is time, too (and expense for your car).
> 
> ...


It's more of a theoretical concept than one that would actually be worth executing.


----------

